# Air Filter Help



## arens (Apr 12, 2009)

My dad recently purchased a 1966 GTO. It has a 389 with the Carter 4 barrel carb. The original air filter was AC Delco part# A98C with the corresponding Fram part# C-117. I can't find these on the internet anywhere and wondered if you had any suggestions.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ames has them.


----------



## arens (Apr 12, 2009)

My dad already had their catalog so I didn't think to look there. Sure enough, they have it.

Thanks.


----------

